

Marsh Ray's analysis of the OpenBSD IPSEC ESP flaw - tptacek
http://extendedsubset.com/?p=41

======
gonzopancho
Left out of all of this is that Sam Leffler found this bug when he was
incorporating the OCF into FreeBSD.

Yet the team at OpenBSD has never credited him.

Why?

